#  Der kleine Patient >   Alternative für Munddusche? >

## healthhen

Hey, 
ich wollte wissen wie man die Zahnzwischenräume gut reinigen kann. Ich komme nämlich nicht mit Zahnseide zurecht. Die Handhabung ist sehr schwer und ich habe mir damit schon öfters weh getan. Einmal habe ich versehentlich eine Zahnbrücke beschädigt. Zuhause verwende ich eine Munddusche, aber ich bin nun 3 Wochen unterwegs. Tipps? 
Grüße!

----------


## josie

Hallo!
Es gibt sogenannte Zahnzwischenraumbürstchen, die die Zahnseide ersetzen können, einfach mal googeln

----------


## petergro

Hi!  Eine Munddusche ist ein guter Ersatz für Zahnseide, auch wenn einige Zahnärzte immer noch zu ersterem raten. Ich finde es nicht nur für Kinder wichtig, damit an eine gewisse Mundhygiene heranzuführen, sondern auch Leute, die schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht haben.   Ich kann mich noch erinnern, als ich meine Kinder ins Bad geschickt habe um sich die Zähne besonders gründlich zu putzen. Danach habe ich ihnen gezeigt, was die Munddusche noch hervorzaubert. Entweder du versuchst also so eine gespannte Zahnseide, die es zu kaufen gibt oder du holst dir eine portable Munddusche, die besonders kompakt ist: http://elektrischezahnbuerste.org/munddusche/  Hoffe, dass dir das weiterhilft - schönen Tag noch!

----------


## kermes

Nach wissenschaftlichen Untersuchungen ist es schon länger bekannt, dass elektrische Zahnbürsten für eine saubere und gründlichere Zahnreinigung sorgen als herkömmliche Handzahnbürsten. Tests ergaben, dass schon nach einer regelmäßigen Anwendung von drei Monaten ein deutlich gesünderes Zahnfleisch zu verzeichnen ist. Auch der Bakterienbelag auf den Zähnen geht nachweislich zurück und sorgt für eine verbesserte Zahnpflege. Auch Schallzahnbürste und Ultraschallgeräte zur Mundhygiene ermöglichen es dank modernster Technik, die Zähne dauerhaft in vollster *Gesundheit** bewundern zu dürfen.*

----------


## CleanTech2201

Zahnzwischenraumbürsten sind schon durchaus ok, allerdings kommt man damit nicht so tief zwischen die Zähne wie mit der Zahnseide. Hast du schon unterschiedliche Zahnseiden ausprobiert? Es gibt gewachste und ungewachste. Vielleicht ist dadurch die Anwendung etwas angenehmer

----------

